# Thermalright IFX-14



## CrSt3r (8. Januar 2008)

Also ... folgendes Problem:

Da ich mir neue Hardware bestellt habe, möchte ich dem Q6600 den Thermalright IFX-14 zur Seite stellen. 
Mein größtes Problem ist nun die Frage: "Passt der Kühler mit besagter Bauhöhe von 161mm in mein Case?"
Das Case ist ohne Window und 250mm-Lüfter. Allerdings sitzen an der Stelle 2x120mm-Lüfter.

Hinzu kommt noch, dass der HR-10 nicht unbedingt passen muss bei mir. Vll kann mir jmd hilfreiche Antworten geben. 
Dankeschön 

Case: http://www.aerocool.com.tw/case/zerodegree/zerodegree.htm

Cooler:  http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_p..._ifx-14.html?art=MTQyMywxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==

mfg, CrSt3r


----------



## Mephisto2k (8. Januar 2008)

Könnte knapp werden, da das Gehäuse nur 200mm breit ist. Zum Vergleich... ich habe hier einen NZXT Zero Tower mit 211mm Breite stehen und musste die Seitenlüfter entfernen, damit der IFX-14 passt.

Wenn du Glück hast kannst du den IFX-14 verbauen, sofern du deine seitlichen Lüfter entfernst, drauf verlassen würd ich mich aber nicht.


----------



## CrSt3r (8. Januar 2008)

Also von den seitlilchen Lüftern habe ich mich quasi schon verabschiedet. 
Wenn es denn der IFX-14 wird.

Sonst irgendeine andere leistungsfähige Alternative fürs OCen.

Momentan hab ich nen Zalman 9500LED ... leider die Schrauben für S775 verbuselt. 

Also würde ich mir wohl den Zalman 9700LED lesiten ...

... oder gibt es was besseres ?

Wollte schon gerne mit dem Q6600 auf 3GHz+ kommen.

Thx


----------



## CrSt3r (8. Januar 2008)

Scythe Mugen SCINF1000 mit Retention-Kit bestellt. Kommt erstens günstiger und 2. hätte ich den HR-10 iwie eh nicht verwenden können. Mein Case ist halt etwas komisch 

In einem anderen Forum schreibt jmd, dass er den Mugen ohne Probleme in sein Case mit 20cm Breite bekommen hat ... klar, dadurch verliere ich die beiden seitlichen gehäuselüfter, aber wozu hab ich denn insgesamt fünf Plätze für 120mm ... sind eben zwei an der Seite weg, die den Luftstrom eh ein wenig behindert haben.

Also ... Scythe Mugen ists geworden !


----------



## asdf1234 (15. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte erst auch den Scythe Mugen doch ich wr sehr unzufrieden. Nun habe ich den Thermalrigth IFX-14 mit zwei 120mm Lüftern die auf unhörbaren 800 U/min laufen und die Kühlleistung ist sehr gut. Im Idle nur 3° ?! lol

Idle Temps: http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/3570/tempsidlekq8.jpg
Last Temps: http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/6249/tempslastnt0.jpg

CPU ist ein E6850 mit serien 3.0 GHz .

Wenn man mal bedenkt das die CPU Temp bis zu 72° freigegeben ist da ist extrem viel Spielraum um den zu overclocken !


----------



## FeuRenard (15. Januar 2008)

das geht nur in der Gefriertruhe!
Wie willst du so temps hinkriegen, bei Raumtemperatur 

Wahrsch. nur ein auslesefehler des progs

nur die cores sind realistisch (was die cpu angeht)


----------



## Secondfly (15. Januar 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> das geht nur in der Gefriertruhe!
> Wie willst du so temps hinkriegen, bei Raumtemperatur
> 
> Wahrsch. nur ein auslesefehler des progs
> ...



Das sagt einem schon der normale Verstand! Wie kann die Gesamttemperatur kälter sein als die Kerne und dann noch so extrem.....?! Everest eben^^


----------



## asdf1234 (16. Januar 2008)

Denk mal logisch nach, der Kern der Sonne ist auch viel heißer als das Äußere.

Somit ist die Kern Temperatur auch immer viel größer als die gesamte CPU Temperatur. Ist doch ganz normal das es heißer wird desto näher man sich den Kern nähert 

Ich denke mal wenn ich noch eine 2 vor die 3 schiebe dann stimmt es oder ? Was gibt es noch für Programme für einen Vergleich.


----------



## schneiderbernd (16. Januar 2008)

Mal ne frage ist der CNPS 9700 besseals der IFX-14,oder gibt es noch bessere? Danke


----------



## CrSt3r (16. Januar 2008)

Der 9700 ist nicht besser als der IFX-14 ... so viel kann ich sagen.

Der iFX-14 ist momentan das NonPlusUltra der Luftkühlungsmöglichkeiten.

Mfg


----------



## SilentKilla (17. Januar 2008)

CrSt3r schrieb:


> Der 9700 ist nicht besser als der IFX-14 ... so viel kann ich sagen.
> 
> Der iFX-14 ist momentan das NonPlusUltra der Luftkühlungsmöglichkeiten.
> 
> Mfg




Jepp, der Meinung bin ich auch. Obwohl sich die Thermalright Ingenieure die konvexe Bodenplatte auch hätten sparen können. Naja, ich bin mit dem Monster auf jeden Fall mehr als zufrieden. Kühlt fast auf Wakü Niveau.
Kann ich jeden, der übertakten will, nur empfehlen.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## schneiderbernd (17. Januar 2008)

CrSt3r schrieb:


> Der 9700 ist nicht besser als der IFX-14 ... so viel kann ich sagen.
> 
> Der iFX-14 ist momentan das NonPlusUltra der Luftkühlungsmöglichkeiten.
> 
> Mfg



vielleicht gleichwertig? Nun wenn der besser ist würde ich den austauschen gegen den IFX-14,oder bringt mir das nicht viel?
Möchte das Optimum an LuKü rausholen für meinen QX9650-habe mir auch die Liquid Pro Pads bestellt!


----------



## patrock84 (17. Januar 2008)

Also wenn dir ein Zalman9700 voll aufgedreht nicht stört, dann kannst du auch zum IFX-14 greifen mit einem Minebea NMB 4715KL-04W-B59 (3.300 U/min, 120x120x38mm), subjektiv erzeugen beide eine gleich laute Geräuschkulisse!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mit einem Quad wird der Abstand noch größer!


----------



## schneiderbernd (17. Januar 2008)

OK, also viel Unterschied ist ja nicht,habe meinen 9700 immer voll laufen,bin da wenig Geräuschempfindlich...nun wenn der Abstand bei einem Quad größer ist werde ich den IFX nehmen! Danke


----------



## Secondfly (17. Januar 2008)

asdf1234 schrieb:


> Denk mal logisch nach, der Kern der Sonne ist auch viel heißer als das Äußere.
> 
> Somit ist die Kern Temperatur auch immer viel größer als die gesamte CPU Temperatur. Ist doch ganz normal das es heißer wird desto näher man sich den Kern nähert
> 
> Ich denke mal wenn ich noch eine 2 vor die 3 schiebe dann stimmt es oder ? Was gibt es noch für Programme für einen Vergleich.



Na das mag stimmen aber überlege wie warm/kalt es im All ist und wie hoch die Entfernung vom Kern zur Oberfläche.......das wars für deine Theorie^^ Schiebe ne 3 davor, dann hauts in etwa hin!


----------



## Bimek (21. Januar 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> J Kühlt fast auf Wakü Niveau.
> SilentKilla




Mit Sicherheit der stärkste LuKü zur Zeit, aber nicht mal annähernd an der Leistung einer ordentlichen Wakü......  (aber billiger )
Je mehr Verlustleistung man durch OC produziert, umso mehr Abstand im kühlen hat die WaKü zu jeglicher Art von LuKü

gruss


----------



## SilentKilla (22. Januar 2008)

Bimek schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit der stärkste LuKü zur Zeit, aber nicht mal annähernd an der Leistung einer ordentlichen Wakü......  (aber billiger )
> Je mehr Verlustleistung man durch OC produziert, umso mehr Abstand im kühlen hat die WaKü zu jeglicher Art von LuKü
> 
> gruss



Das "ordentlich" hättste mal fett schreiben sollen . 
Hab schon einige Systeme mit Wakü gesehen, die schlechtere Temps. hatten, als ich mit meinem IFX-14. Obwohl diese mit ähnlichen, wenn nicht sogar "softeren" Settings gefahren sind.

Gruß
SilentKilla


----------



## Bimek (22. Januar 2008)

Mein IFX14 liegt mittlerweile im Schrank..... also kann ich die Kühl-Leistungen sehr gut vergleichen...
Um die Leistungen eines 2*12cm @5V IFX14 zu erreichen braucht es nicht wirklich viel Euronen ~150 mit handverlesenen Komponenten. (nicht viel im WaKü-Segment )
Das betrifft aber dann eine reine CPU-Wakü.... andere Komponenten passen nicht in diese Kreislauf.
Um einen IFX14 mit 2*12cm@12V reicht ein 200 System, was für enthusiastische Wasserkühl-freaks nicht wirklich viel Geld ist.

Die wahren Stärken zeigt eine OC-Wakü erst, wenns ans Limit geht... da sind die LuKü hoffnungslos unterlegen, auch ein IFX14 kann nicht zaubern 


So richtig teuer wird eine WaKü sowieso erst, wenns ans heftige OC geht, dann kommen noch Graka(s), NB, SB, grosse Radis......, da gehen dann die Euros nur so dahin  

Wer eine Wakü zum OC einbaut, muss wissen, dass das ein unglaublich teures, unvernünftiges, P/L-super schlechtes und langwieriges Hobby ist, das aber im Gegenzug unglaubliches OC, tolle Laufruhe, ne menge BOAHs auf der LAN und jede Menge Spass mit sich bringt 


Deswegen hätte ich das "ordentlich" eigentlich auch weglassen können  Ein Wasser-Kreislauf für 100 ist im Bezug auf OC nicht als WaKü zu bezeichnen 

mfg


@Silentkilla
Interesshalber..........
Zeig mal paar Bilder von deinen Temps mit dem 3,6GHz @ 1,5V nach nem ordentlichen PrimeRun
Wie wird der IFX gekühlt 12cm 14cm? 5V 12V ?


----------



## schneiderbernd (25. Januar 2008)

Bimek schrieb:


> Mein IFX14 liegt mittlerweile im Schrank..... also kann ich die Kühl-Leistungen sehr gut vergleichen...
> Um die Leistungen eines 2*12cm @5V IFX14 zu erreichen braucht es nicht wirklich viel Euronen ~150 mit handverlesenen Komponenten. (nicht viel im WaKü-Segment )
> Das betrifft aber dann eine reine CPU-Wakü.... andere Komponenten passen nicht in diese Kreislauf.
> Um einen IFX14 mit 2*12cm@12V reicht ein 200 System, was für enthusiastische Wasserkühl-freaks nicht wirklich viel Geld ist.
> ...



Jop Du hast recht,ich hatte überlegt in meinem System eine Wakü einzubauen,habe mich dann mal erkundigt was ich so brauche für meinen QX9650+2GTS G92 SLI,dabei wurde mir schlecht...um volles OC rauszuholen brauche ich vornweg 600 u. das wird mit allerlei Spielerei und was man so haben will nicht reichen....darum habe das Projekt nach hinten verlegt bis ich wieder flüssig bin,was nützt es mir bei meinem System eine Wakü ala BigWater 735 oder so einzubauen? Nun ich möchte den IF-X14 mit 2 120mm Lüftern...welche Leistungsstärksten 120mm könnt Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Januar 2008)

Bimek schrieb:


> @Silentkilla
> Interesshalber..........
> Zeig mal paar Bilder von deinen Temps mit dem 3,6GHz @ 1,5V nach nem ordentlichen PrimeRun
> Wie wird der IFX gekühlt 12cm 14cm? 5V 12V ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok ist jetzt nicht "der" Prime Run aber ich will ins Bett.

Ich hab 2x140mm Lüfter an den IFX-14 gebaut, welche ich vom Mobo regeln lasse. Dabei laufen die Lüfter erst mit 100%, wenn die CPU-CaseTemp 100°C erreicht (lässt sich wunderbar mit EasyTune 5 einstellen). Mit den Einstellungen läuft der Rechner noch wunderbar leise. (siehe upm der Lüfter)

Ein längerer PrimeRun würde höchstens noch 1°C-max. 2°C höhere Temps bringen.

Ich kann jedem nur den IFX-14 empfehlen.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## Bimek (25. Januar 2008)

Gute Werte für LuKü 
Jup, der IFX ist supi, meiner liegt mittlerweile im Schrank, bin wieder auf Wakü zurück.. Der Unterschied bei mir ist doch spürbar, in Temps und Laustärke. 

Meinen Quad-Radi betreibe ich mit 4 YateLoons 12cm @5V, den IFX musste ich mit 2*12cm und 12V betreiben um im prime unter 70° zu bleiben, das war mir einfach zu laut!!
Und die Temps sind nun mehr als 20° runter, das sind Welten

mfg


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Januar 2008)

Du hast das Glück, einen Q6600 erwischt zu haben, der für 3,6GHz weit weniger Spannung benötigt als meiner. In der Hinsicht sind deine Temperaturen aber auch nicht weltbewegend.

Also jetzt, wo ich die Leistung des IFX wirklich selbst erlebe, frage ich mich, ob eine Wakü gerechtfertigt ist. Mein Rechner ist leiser als meine externe Festplatte (Seagate FreeAgent Pro) und die Temps halten sich mehr als im Rahmen.

Würde sich meine CPU mit mehr Spannung noch besser übertakten lassen (was sie nicht tut), wäre die Anschaffung einer Wakü sinnvoll. Aber mit der Konfiguration, wie ich meinen Rechner betreibe, wäre das Geldverschwendung.

Ich bleib dem IFX-14 auf jeden Fall noch etwas treu. 

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## schneiderbernd (25. Januar 2008)

Ich bin am grübeln ob ich mir nicht schnell einen IF-X14 kaufe und tausche gegen meinen CNPS 9700,diesen dann mit 2x120mm 3000U/min laufen lasse!
Was würde mir das bringen wenn die auf voller Power laufen zum zocken gegenüber dem Zalman!
Oder soll ich nicht lieber 2Lüfter für meine Grakas kaufen?


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Januar 2008)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Ich bin am grübeln ob ich mir nicht schnell einen IF-X14 kaufe und tausche gegen meinen CNPS 9700,diesen dann mit 2x120mm 3000U/min laufen lasse!
> Was würde mir das bringen wenn die auf voller Power laufen zum zocken gegenüber dem Zalman!
> Oder soll ich nicht lieber 2Lüfter für meine Grakas kaufen?



Meine beiden 140mm Lüfter laufen mit maximal 1200upm. Imo laufen sie mit 750upm, sind somit fast unhörbar. Die Kühlleistung steigert sich mit der Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit nicht linear. Volle upm bringt gerade mal 3-4°C ca.

Lüfter mit 3000upm einzusetzten lohnt sich net. Die Lautstärke ist in keinem vernünftigen Verhältnis zur Kühlleistung, weil der IFX-14 schon mit langsam drehenden Lüftern gut klar kommt. Als Passivkühler ist er aber gänzlich ungeeignet.

Ich rate zum IFX. Die Grakas extra zu kühlen bringt nur bei VoltMods etwas. Die Standardkühlung reicht in den meisten Fällen aus.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## schneiderbernd (25. Januar 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Meine beiden 140mm Lüfter laufen mit maximal 1200upm. Imo laufen sie mit 750upm, sind somit fast unhörbar. Die Kühlleistung steigert sich mit der Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit nicht linear. Volle upm bringt gerade mal 3-4°C ca.
> 
> Lüfter mit 3000upm einzusetzten lohnt sich net. Die Lautstärke ist in keinem vernünftigen Verhältnis zur Kühlleistung, weil der IFX-14 schon mit langsam drehenden Lüftern gut klar kommt. Als Passivkühler ist er aber gänzlich ungeeignet.
> 
> ...



Also ist eh zu spät(bestellt u. gezahlt via paypal),habe bei Kaltmacher einen Typen ebenfalls mit QX9650 gesehen/gelesen,der wohl meinete sein IFX-14 rult mit den beiden Lüftern...nun werde die übers Mainboard steuern und dann paßt es! Bin dann mal gespannt was dieser Kühler drauf hat! Habe mir auch die Coollaboratory "Liquid MetalPad" Wärmeleitpads bestellt! Denke das paßt dann! Die Pads werde ich auch auf meine Grakas machen!


----------



## Bimek (25. Januar 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Du hast das Glück, einen Q6600 erwischt zu haben, der für 3,6GHz weit weniger Spannung benötigt als meiner. In der Hinsicht sind deine Temperaturen aber auch nicht weltbewegend.
> 
> Also jetzt, wo ich die Leistung des IFX wirklich selbst erlebe, frage ich mich, ob eine Wakü gerechtfertigt ist. Mein Rechner ist leiser als meine externe Festplatte (Seagate FreeAgent Pro) und die Temps halten sich mehr als im Rahmen.
> 
> ...




Tip: Eine WaKü ist immer zu teuer... und nie sinnvoll 

Und wenn Du 47° unter Vollast für nen Q6600@3,6GHz für "nicht so toll" hälst....  , dann sollteste eh keinen Gedanken mehr an eine WaKü verschwenden 


gruss


----------



## Philipus2 (26. Januar 2008)

Ne Frage zum IFX 14...
Der unterstützt ja 14 cm Lüfter,wär also immer suboptimal einen oder mehrere 12cm Lüfter einzubaun.

Welche 14 cm Lüfter sind denn empfehlenswert?


----------



## SilentKilla (26. Januar 2008)

Philipus2 schrieb:


> Ne Frage zum IFX 14...
> Der unterstützt ja 14 cm Lüfter,wär also immer suboptimal einen oder mehrere 12cm Lüfter einzubaun.
> 
> Welche 14 cm Lüfter sind denn empfehlenswert?



Hab zwei von denen http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...=4211&osCsid=3d59ba3f2eee4002f6286f80ecab2515 drinne.

Prüfe aber ob die Kombo aus IFX und 140mm Lüftern in dein Gehäuse passt. Bei mir ist da net mehr viel Platz und mein Gehäuse ist relativ groß.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## y33H@ (26. Januar 2008)

Suboptimal würde ich nicht sagen 

Mit einem *Aerocool Streamliner* oder einem *Aerocool Silver Lightning Fan* fährt man super.

cYa


----------



## Philipus2 (26. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich Geld für neue Teile hab kommt wahrscheinlich so einer mit rein-und wenn das gehäuse nicht mehr zugeht bleibts eben offen


----------



## kingminos (27. Januar 2008)

Hi
Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich des Kühlers. Will den auf ein DS4 schrauben. Muss ich mir da dieses spezielle Kit mitbestellen oder ist da was zur vernünftigen Montage (keine Push Pins) dabei?


----------



## Bimek (27. Januar 2008)

Nein, alles was Du brauchst ist dabei, solltest nur vorher checken, ob das Teil auf Dein Board und auch in Dein Gehäuse passt.

mfg


----------



## Apocalypse (28. Januar 2008)

ich will mir jetzt auch den thermalright ifx 14 holen aber meine frage is ober der bei mir rein passt?
also case: aerocool aeroengine 2
mb: asus p5b plus

und ich brauch noch lüfer
sollten gut und leise sein (preis eigl egal...)
120 mm oder 140 mm  weiß ich jetzt ned...
mit 140 mm könnte die man ja langsamer für die gleiche leistung laufen lassen oder?

vielen dank im voraus...
(am wichtigsten is es das es passt )


----------



## nuvos (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gern wissen ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem IFX-14 incl. backsie Heatsink in einem Antec P 182 hat? Also hat wer besagtes Gehäuse mit dem Kühler und passt er rein?

Gruß


----------



## Apocalypse (28. Januar 2008)

ich denk er passt rein...
mein gehäuse ist ca 20 cm breit
der kühler ist laut hersteller 15,8 cm hoch
dann is immer noch 4,2 cm fürs mobo da...
oder was meint ihr?


----------



## y33H@ (28. Januar 2008)

*@ nuvos *

In mein P180 passt der IFX-14 rein, den Backkühler habe ich nicht verbaut, dieser passt nicht gescheit.

cYa


----------



## nuvos (28. Januar 2008)

Ok, danke y33H@, das bekräftigt dann meine Entscheidung mir das Gehäuse zu kaufen


----------



## Apocalypse (28. Januar 2008)

Apocalypse schrieb:


> ich will mir jetzt auch den thermalright ifx 14 holen aber meine frage is ober der bei mir rein passt?
> also case: aerocool aeroengine 2
> mb: asus p5b plus
> 
> ...


er muss passen denn ich hab vom mobo ab gemessen noch ca 18 cm platz

so dann brauch ich noch gescheite lüfter....
kann mir bitte jemand meine frage beantworten denn ich würd gern bestellen damit ich noch ma wochenende basteln kann 
daaaanke


----------



## schneiderbernd (29. Januar 2008)

Apocalypse schrieb:


> er muss passen denn ich hab vom mobo ab gemessen noch ca 18 cm platz
> 
> so dann brauch ich noch gescheite lüfter....
> kann mir bitte jemand meine frage beantworten denn ich würd gern bestellen damit ich noch ma wochenende basteln kann
> daaaanke



Also ich habe mir 2 von denen dazu bestellt!


----------



## Bimek (29. Januar 2008)

@Apocalypse

Sehr beliebt in OC-Kreisen / Foren sind die hier:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/default.php?cPath=26_1487
oder
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26_958&products_id=4267

wobei ich Dir die Loonies vorschlagen würde..

mfg


----------



## Apocalypse (29. Januar 2008)

nagut dann sag ich ERSTMAL xDDD danke @ all
ich mach mich dann heut abend ans bestellen (wenn meine wandelnde kreditkarte heim kommt )

der s-flex ist auch testsieger in der PCGH 01/08 (OC Extended)

ich melde mich dann wenns eingebaut is
dann gehts endlich wieder ans oc en 


EDIT:

wobei ich wüsst schon was:
also ich bestell mir 2 von denen
aber wo bau ich die am geschicktesten hin?
es gibt 3 vorgesehene pläzte
-vorne dran
-sandwich (in der mitte der kühlkörper)
-hinten dran

also einfach posten wo die 2 am besten hin sollen 

daaaanke für eure hilfe!!!!


----------



## Bimek (29. Januar 2008)

2 x "blasen"...... siehe screen

mfg


----------



## Apocalypse (29. Januar 2008)

ok ich hätts genau so gemacht...
auf jeden fall einen in die mitte
und den anderen einfach davor...

vielen dank auch noch!!!


----------



## Apocalypse (29. Januar 2008)

erfüllt der auch seinen zweck:  ?
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26_958&products_id=4486


----------



## y33H@ (29. Januar 2008)

Der Scythe ist nicht schlecht.

cYa


----------



## Apocalypse (29. Januar 2008)

weil der halt durchsichtig ist und led s hat...


----------



## Bimek (29. Januar 2008)

Das sind die auf dem screen von mir.... @5V ... werden noch deftig heller bis 12V


----------



## Apocalypse (29. Januar 2008)

letzte frage dann ist s entschieden:
ich hab gelesen das der hier auch gut sein soll:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26_1419&products_id=6897

ist der gut zum oc en?
gut aussehn kann er schon ma 

EDIT:

wenn ich ihn mir zulegen sollte einer mit 1250 oder 2000
oder is das egal weil man ihn per lüftersteuerung eh regulieren kann


----------



## Apocalypse (29. Januar 2008)

schon zu spät 
is bestellt mit 2000

danke an alle die mich beraten haben!!!!!
ich meld mich dann wenns da is und drin is


----------



## kingminos (29. Januar 2008)

ICh habe noch ne Frage auf der Thermalright HP steht das der IFX 14 compatible zu Intel Quad's ist aber nicht von den Core 2 Duo passt der trotzdem auf die oder muss ich mir nen anderen kaufen? 
Und passt der aufs DS4?


----------



## Bimek (29. Januar 2008)

passt auf Sockel 775 , egal was drin is...


----------



## kingminos (30. Januar 2008)

Gut dann ist der so gut wie gekauft


----------



## Apocalypse (30. Januar 2008)

für den einbau muss ich ja das mobo ausbaun...
d.h. ich muss auch die graka ausbaun (logischerweise  xDD)
noch ein paar fragen vorab  

wie viel wärmeleitpaste soll denn auf das gute stück?

und an welchen anschlüssen schließ ich die beiden lüfter an?
(der eine is klar - an den fan anschluss  - aber der andere?)

muchas gracias


----------



## y33H@ (30. Januar 2008)

Welche WLP hast du denn nun? Lüfter an den nächsten Anschluss eben, oder an eine externe LüSteu.

cYa


----------



## Apocalypse (31. Januar 2008)

die WLP die beim kühler dabei ist...


----------



## asdf1234 (31. Januar 2008)

Je nach mainboard hat man mehr oder weniger Case Fan Anschlüsse aber bei den meisten Lüfter die man sich extra kauft ist ein Adapter dabei falls du mal keinen Case Fan Anschluss mehr hast. Die Wärmeleitpaste beim IFX-14 ist ja wohl mehr als ausreichend kA warum die da soviel reingepackt haben die kann man bestimmt mehr als 15 mal verwenden.

Ich habe mir die Scythe S-Flex 8.7dB(A) gekauft ca. 52° Kerntemperatur unter Last Orthos lief 8 Stunden.

Sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## SilentKilla (31. Januar 2008)

Apocalypse schrieb:


> für den einbau muss ich ja das mobo ausbaun...
> d.h. ich muss auch die graka ausbaun (logischerweise  xDD)
> noch ein paar fragen vorab
> 
> ...



Über ein 3-Pin-Molex-Y-Kabel kannst du 2 Lüfter an einem Anschluss betreiben, so werden beide Lüfter, sofern gleicher Bauart, gleich geregelt.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## schneiderbernd (3. Februar 2008)

Danke an alle für den Tip mit dem IFX-14!! Meine Temps sind nun der Wahnsinn-sage und schreibe 17°-19°C weniger als mit dem Zalman! Habe allerdings zwei Monsterlüfter Scythe Ultra Kaza 3000 U/min!


----------



## Apocalypse (3. Februar 2008)

kommt die lüftersteuerung vorne ans case?
(eigl is die frage doof - hinten machts wenig sinn - aber egal)


----------



## Ares_Providence (3. Februar 2008)

Ja leider kommt die bei dem nach hinten verstehe ich auch net so ganz aber naja ^^

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26_1082&products_id=4938
sagt mal sind die gut in der Kombi mit einen IFX


----------



## SilentKilla (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde bzw. habe 140mm Lüfter genommen. Damit nutzt man wenigstens die gesamte Fläche vom IFX-14 aus. Günstige Modelle von Sharkoon gibt es bei Caseking.de.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## schneiderbernd (5. Februar 2008)

Ares_Providence schrieb:


> Ja leider kommt die bei dem nach hinten verstehe ich auch net so ganz aber naja ^^
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26_1082&products_id=4938
> sagt mal sind die gut in der Kombi mit einen IFX


Ich würde Dir für die Mitte einen 38mm Lüfter empfehlen,der paßt dann genau rein!


----------



## Ares_Providence (6. Februar 2008)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Ich würde Dir für die Mitte einen 38mm Lüfter empfehlen,der paßt dann genau rein!



38mm??

Die Noctua habe ich mal geschenk bekommen daher fragte ich sonst hätte ich sie getauscht gegen andere wenn se nicht so der hit sind.

Suche sowieso noch leise 92mm Lüfter mit dementsprechenden guten durchsatz.


----------



## Apocalypse (7. Februar 2008)

so paket is da
bin auch schon fertig mit cpu säubern

ich hab aber ein problem   xDDD
ich kann auf dem anleitungsfoto nicht erkennen welche schrauben wo hin kommen

danke 

Edit:  habs  xDDD


----------



## Apocalypse (8. Februar 2008)

also es ist alles drin...
ich hab auch schon ein bisschen getestet:
mit meinem q6600 @ 2,4   bei volllast ca 83°   
und jetzt hab ich vergleichsweise kühle 51° 
jetzt ist noch platz für n bissl ocen

aber ein problem hab ich noch
also
mein dvd-laufwerk wird nicht mehr erkannt
link zu thread 
-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=10690

wär nett wenn ihr mir bei dem kaka helfen könntet
danke!°!°!°!


----------



## schneiderbernd (10. Februar 2008)

Ares_Providence schrieb:


> 38mm??
> 
> Die Noctua habe ich mal geschenk bekommen daher fragte ich sonst hätte ich sie getauscht gegen andere wenn se nicht so der hit sind.
> 
> Suche sowieso noch leise 92mm Lüfter mit dementsprechenden guten durchsatz.


120x120x38mm Ultra Kaze von Sytce mit 3000 U/min!


----------



## Bimek (13. Februar 2008)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> 120x120x38mm Ultra Kaze von Sytce mit 3000 U/min!


 
Wenn der auf 3000 läuft, hörste aber nix mehr vom Leben

Für Silent-Freaks ist der absolut ungeeignet, selbst bei 5V hört man immer irgendwie so ein nerviges "Rauschen".
Mal vom Krach abgesehen, ist der Lüfter aber wirklich übel gut 

Unbedingt vorm Kauf "probehören"


----------



## schneiderbernd (13. Februar 2008)

Bimek schrieb:


> Wenn der auf 3000 läuft, hörste aber nix mehr vom Leben
> 
> Für Silent-Freaks ist der absolut ungeeignet, selbst bei 5V hört man immer irgendwie so ein nerviges "Rauschen".
> Mal vom Krach abgesehen, ist der Lüfter aber wirklich übel gut
> ...


Also ich meinte das auch...nun bei 5V und 7V höre ich den fast gar nicht..ohne Witz war selber total überrascht...bei 12V ist er logischerweise deutlich zu vernehmen...aber auch da ist es jetzt nicht unbedingt unerträglich...kann man echt akzeptieren...zumal ich dann sowieso zocke und den Kopfhörer auf habe!
Ohne scheiß die sind nicht über laut...und die Kühlleistung ist Wahnsinn....Hammer...!
Gut vielleicht habe ich ein anderes empfinden...aber eben auf 5V höre ich die nicht!


----------



## kingminos (18. Februar 2008)

Ich wollte hier nur eben einbringen das der IFX-14 leider nur sehr bescheiden auf das DS4 passt da der Backplate Kühler wenn verbaut fast im Netzteil rumhängt. Ich kann also nur empfehlen einen anderen Kühler zu nehmen oder aber auf den Backplate Kühler zu verzichten.
Habe Scythe S Flex 1200rpm verbaut ist bei 9 Volt nicht zu hören!!!


----------



## y33H@ (18. Februar 2008)

Naja, ich würde den IFX-14 nicht gleich sein lassen, nur weil man ein DS4 und ein klassisches Case hat - bei mir ist das NT unten, da kollidiert der HR-10 nicht; dafür aber mit dem Deckel  bzw. dem Lüfter dort  Zumal der HR-10 nur rund 1-2° ausmacht ...

cYa


----------



## Ryugan (18. Februar 2008)

hi ich hätte auch mal ne frage und zwar wie hoch ist den abstand zwischen den lammelen bei den ifx-14??


----------



## Apocalypse (19. Februar 2008)

1mm so weit ich weiß


----------



## KTMDoki (19. Februar 2008)

kingminos schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier nur eben einbringen das der IFX-14 leider nur sehr bescheiden auf das DS4 passt da der Backplate Kühler wenn verbaut fast im Netzteil rumhängt. Ich kann also nur empfehlen einen anderen Kühler zu nehmen oder aber auf den Backplate Kühler zu verzichten.
> Habe Scythe S Flex 1200rpm verbaut ist bei 9 Volt nicht zu hören!!!



ich hab auch den IFX-14 auf meinem DS4 verbaut... es geht sich alles aus mit Backplate...
is ca.5cm von meinem NT entfernt..
es is vielleicht nicht viel, aber ich finde, dass sichs schon locker ausgeht...
kann ja mal ein Foto machen...

natürli muss man die Kabel mit Kabelbinder fixieren, dass keine Kabel zu nahe kommen


----------



## Apocalypse (19. Februar 2008)

bei mir hätte er auch gepasst >.<
aber ich hab ihn von vorne rein weg gelassen da es keinen großen unterschied macht...


----------



## exa (23. Februar 2008)

hi leute riesen prob: will grad den besagten kühler auf mein ds3p packen, aber die metallstege, auf denen der kühler verschraubt wird, da sind die löcher zu klein, sodass die nicht auf die backplate verschraubungen gehen, muss da was drunter???


----------



## KTMDoki (24. Februar 2008)

exa schrieb:


> hi leute riesen prob: will grad den besagten kühler auf mein ds3p packen, aber die metallstege, auf denen der kühler verschraubt wird, da sind die löcher zu klein, sodass die nicht auf die backplate verschraubungen gehen, muss da was drunter???





?????????????????????
wie zu klein? hast den richtigen adapter genommen? is ja für intel und amd?




dit:
alles klar!!!
Hob i net ganz gecheckt!!
Sry!


----------



## exa (24. Februar 2008)

nene schon intel, ganz doof bin ich auch nich, nur ich konnte den backplatekühler aus platzgründen nich anbringen, der dann hinten als "unterfütterung" fehlt, und deswegen schauen die verschraubungen der backplate übers mobo hinaus und die stege liegen auf den verschraubungen... is aber nich schlimm,es geht auch so, wie ich inzwischen herausgefunden hab...


----------



## KTMDoki (1. März 2008)

Servas...
ich glaub, dass ich beim zusammenbau von mein IFX schlecht gearbeitet hab...

hab mom prime95 laufn mit SmallFFT und hat 56-51°C...

hab die CoolLaboratory Liquid Pro genommen und ab ein 120mm Lüfter drin..
hab auf den Kühler drauf gegriffen und der ist eigentli nur warm...
schätze so max. 35°C?

hab ich die WLP schlecht aufgetragen? muss man bei Flüssigmetall mehr rauftun?
oder is mein IHS so hohl?

please help me!!


----------



## sockednc (3. März 2008)

Hi leute ich muss sagen der IFX-14 ist echt zum , was die Kompalität angeht. Hab versucht den auf ein ASUS P5N-T Deluxer rauf zubekommen.
Geht nicht, wenn er noch in ein Thermaltake Kandalf Case soll.

Backplate-Kühler muss da weg gelassen werden. Es ist zum


----------



## Apocalypse (4. März 2008)

ja das ist klar...leider
große leistung durch große kühlkörper/die fläche dieser


----------



## moonrail (17. März 2008)

sockednc schrieb:


> Hi leute ich muss sagen der IFX-14 ist echt zum , was die Kompalität angeht. Hab versucht den auf ein ASUS P5N-T Deluxer rauf zubekommen.
> Geht nicht, wenn er noch in ein Thermaltake Kandalf Case soll.
> 
> Backplate-Kühler muss da weg gelassen werden. Es ist zum


Meinst du, der IFX-14 (oder der Backplate-Kühler) passt nicht in das Kandalf oder auf das P5N-T Deluxe? Denn ich wollte mir diesen Kühler zulegen; in das Stacker passt er ja.

Esit: Hat sich erledigt, er passt.


----------



## sockednc (20. März 2008)

Der IFX-14 passt devinitiv aufs Board. Aber der Backplatekühler nicht. Zumindest nicht im Kandalf-Tower. Der Backplatekühler passt nur in eine Richtung hinters Board, aber auch nur wenn der Tower mit macht.

Ich musste die Backplateplatte des IFX-14 Kühler verändern, so das die Platte nicht mit den Pins auf der Rücksite vom Board in Berührung kommt. Der Backplatekühler passte trotzdem nicht. Der Druck auf die CPU wurde dadurch erhöt (habe Kabelbinder zerschnitten und mit beidseitigen Teppichklebeband an der Backplateplatte fixiert und hinters Board geschraubt).


----------



## exa (20. März 2008)

hi leute bin echt enttäuscht, emin q6600 ohne oc erreicht mit dem ifx-14@sflex 120er unter prime 56 grad!!! was aknn ich denn da machen, im boden und in der front sind je ein 120er und im deckel direkt überm ifx sitzen auch 2, alle @ca 8 volt, kanns an nem unebenen ihs liegen???


----------



## KTMDoki (21. März 2008)

exa schrieb:


> hi leute bin echt enttäuscht, emin q6600 ohne oc erreicht mit dem ifx-14@sflex 120er unter prime 56 grad!!! was aknn ich denn da machen, im boden und in der front sind je ein 120er und im deckel direkt überm ifx sitzen auch 2, alle @ca 8 volt, kanns an nem unebenen ihs liegen???



was hastn für eine WLP genommen? die die dabei war?
die is glaubi net so gut...
hab bei mir gleich die LiquidPro drauf gemacht...

es kann sein, dass deine IHS zu gerade is 
der Boden vom IFX is ja nämli schon konvex gemacht, sodass er den konkave ihs ausgleicht
  (oder umgekehrt, weiß ich net so genau)

greetz


----------



## y33H@ (21. März 2008)

War das Mädchen brav, bleibt der Bauch konkav. Hatte das Mädchen ***, wird der Bauch konvex 

Der IFX-14 geht gerne mal schwanger  Meine Fresse, war der mies ...

cYa


----------



## KTMDoki (21. März 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> War das Mädchen brav, bleibt der Bauch konkav. Hatte das Mädchen ***, wird der Bauch konvex
> 
> Der IFX-14 geht gerne mal schwanger  Meine Fresse, war der mies ...
> 
> cYa



den spruch muss ich mir merken 

aber leicht zu merken!


----------



## y33H@ (21. März 2008)

Stammt aber auch nicht aus meiner Feder, _sebbekk_ gebührt die Ehre 

cYa


----------



## exa (21. März 2008)

als wlp kam artic silver 5 zumeinsatz, wer verwendet denn schon mitgeliefertes zeug???

dann werd ich wohl den kühler mal runternehmen und betrachten... das is eig ne schweinerei, ihs is sowieso unsinn, früher ging auch ohne, wenns nich so risikoreich wär würd ich den ihs glatt runtermachen!!!


----------



## SilentKilla (23. März 2008)

exa schrieb:


> dann werd ich wohl den kühler mal runternehmen und betrachten... das is eig ne schweinerei, ihs is sowieso unsinn, früher ging auch ohne, wenns nich so risikoreich wär würd ich den ihs glatt runtermachen!!!



Ich finde die IHS zwar auch sehr stören, aber ganz unnötig ist sie in heutiger Zeit nicht. Früher brauchte man keine IHS, weil die Kühler relativ leicht waren. Mit zunehmender Verlustleistung braucht man größere Kühler, welche mehr Wärme aufnehmen und abführen müssen. 
Heutzutage wiegen Highend-Kühler fast 1kg!!! Normalerweise hänger sie dann am Mainboard, wenn der Rechner steht. D.h. dass der Kühler nicht komplett plan auf der CPU aufliegt, sondern halt schräg, weil der Kühler von der Schwerkraft nach unten gezogen wird.
In einigen Foren, wo über das Abhebeln der IHS gesprochen wurde, hat man empfohlen, eine Wasserkühlung zu verwenden, da aufgrund des Gewichtes der aktuellen Kühler es möglich sein kann, dass die Ecken der CPU abbrechen. Ich denke, dass dieses Beschädigen des CPU-Die durch die IHS verhindert werden soll.
Das ist natürlich wichtiger, als eine bessere Wärmeleitung.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## low- (23. März 2008)

Ich habe da mal ne Frage: Im Moment habe ich einne Zalman CNPS9700 Cu-LED und überlege mir den IFX-14 mir 2x 120 S-Flex zu kaufen. Wisst ihr ob sich der umstieg Lohnt? (Temperatur etc.)


----------



## y33H@ (23. März 2008)

Der IXF-14 ist je nach Lüfter (zB S-Flex @ 7v) leiser und kühler zugleich - ob sich das lohnt, muss jeder selbst wissen.

cYa


----------



## low- (24. März 2008)

Ja, gibt es da nicht irgendwelche Test diue die Beiden Kühler vergleichen?


----------



## y33H@ (24. März 2008)

PCGH Print 

cYa


----------



## Ares_Providence (7. Mai 2008)

Mal als frage was wird beim IFX mit geliefert halterungen für wievile lüfter und welche grössen sind dabei?

je nach produkt beschreibung sind da mal welche für 2 drinne mal für ein 1 Lüfter und dann auch nur für 120 und nicht für 140 obwohl das da bei steht.


----------



## y33H@ (7. Mai 2008)

Bei dem, den ich da hatte, warens vier (4) Klammern für zwei (2) 120mm - nix mit 140mm.

cYa


----------



## GoZoU (7. Mai 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Bei dem, den ich da hatte, warens vier (4) Klammern für zwei (2) 120mm - nix mit 140mm.
> 
> cYa



War bei mir genau so.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Ares_Providence (7. Mai 2008)

mmh, scheint also doch nur eine verkaufsberirrung der kunden sein.
Kann man da auch 3 Gleichzietig ranballern?
Nachkaufen kann man die teile ja, also die halterungen(2 für 2stück), das ist eine frage vom bekannten. 2 stück reichen meiner meinung nach. ^^

Danke euch für die antworten.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (7. Mai 2008)

Wenn du platz hast ja


----------

